# Goat winter pen, a mere $22 ! Lots of pics



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I do not have a barn. I started out with a doe and her wether brother, they grew up with an oversized dog house in a nice sized pen.

Fast forward a few years and now I have 7 does. They needed a nice dry draft free winter home.

My husband actually suggested we build them a pen in his garage, I almost fainted..lol.

I have been collecting things like scrap lumber and odds and ends.

My dad dropped off some massive shipping boxes and a really tall/long table from his manufacturing job. He also gave me an older heavy duty chainlink gate. 
And he dropped off a part of a form (like a big wooden platform with no legs) from a bridge job he was on.

We broke down the wooden boxes and were able to get 10 foot planks/boards from them.

We had other lumber like 2X4s and 4X4s from other structures we had torn down. Plus other assorted building materials.

I had my friend (i got my 1st goats from her) come over and we built this in one afternoon.

I did buy 1 box of screws, cheese/meat tray, and some crackers.

*Building materials: free (recycled)

Screws and snacks: $22

Safe place for my girlie goats: Priceless*

Here it is from the outside.










On one side we built a grain trough and a hay rack. the hay rack is an old side off a crib that I had saved thinking it could be useful.










Here is the table set on top of the wooden form (to keep them up off the concrete floor). 
The table seems to be a little too high for them to jump onto, 
at least in their current conditions (pregnant). 
We closed in the sides etc. to keep out drafts and make it cozy.










Here is a pic from the opposite corner showing the door.










Here you can see under the table and water buckets (will be putting the heated bucket in soon).










Here is a view from above.










Another view from above. 
My littlest girl (not bred!) named Sweet Peanut is the only one who notices me taking picters from a ladder outside the pen. 
The others are too busy taking their new hayrack for a test drive...lol.










This pic shows the grain trough and hay rack. All the girls are able to use the same hay rack because it is long enough that everyone has room to have their "space".










Here Nutmeg and Lily are telling me how much they like their new digs. 
They are peeking out of the space I left to be able to grain and hay them with out entering the pen. 
It sure beats fighting to get in the door and then being attacked by 7 goats while trying to get the grain out of the pail and into the feeder!










The white stuff on the floor is shredded paper (also a freebie). I will be putting shavings in, the paper was just temporary bedding so I could get them settled in.

The morning after I moved them to this new pen I woke up to snow blowing sideways!

I think I will give them a night light and put in their heated bucket and I will be done...at least til it is time to clean!


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Goat winter pen, a mere $22 !*

Wow! You did a fantastic job! And just in time, too.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Goat winter pen, a mere $22 !*

Nice job! The girls look right at home...comfy digs!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

WOW! That's an awesome freecycle job!!! Love it!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

This is awesome! Congrats that you were able to be so resourceful! You have yourself a free mini barn! LOL!! It really is neat, comfy and cozy!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That is Amazingly Groovy!!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Great set up!! Love making something usefull from "nothing"! Your goatie girls are lovely and look thrilled with their new apartment.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice pen. The goaties look really happy.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh wow its so nice! Do they sleep in there at night and go out during the day?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Sweet!! They look happy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice job!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job Jodi! And your girls look very pleased with their new home too :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: That is real nice!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice work........ :thumb: :hi5:


----------

